

Videos and Slides from BackboneConf 2013 - knowtheory
http://backboneconf.com/

======
jashkenas
Not to pick favorites or anything, but ... ;)

If you're looking at this index page, but don't know where to start, try
Kristofer Joseph's talk about building Adobe Reflow (a desktop app with web
tech under the hood) for some amazing demos
([http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CpG6Ap7qhPw);](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CpG6Ap7qhPw\);)
and then try Mark Wunsch's stellar tour through the different geological
layers of a long-lived production app
([http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFdwTz_hYAM](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFdwTz_hYAM)).
After that, it's all gravy.

~~~
_neil
FYI, Mark Wunsch's video seems to be cut off.

~~~
knowtheory
Seems like the BackboneConf folks are aware and are looking into it:

[https://twitter.com/jorydotcom/status/367328492787994625](https://twitter.com/jorydotcom/status/367328492787994625)

------
jorydotcom
Also: there's a rap -
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sqt1RdrYekc](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sqt1RdrYekc)

